
I Made a Tool to Export Trello Boards to CSV, JSON and Markdown – Exportrello - kuzzmi
https://exportrello.kuzzmi.com
======
mtmail
"exportrello is not affiliated with Trello in any way, and by permitting
access to your content you assume all related risks and liabilities."

So what are my assurances? I don't even see a privacy policy.

~~~
kuzzmi
Good catch!

I used this thing for a while myself and, probably, rushed a bit to put it
into the wild.

I will add a privacy policy.

